# HKS Dogbox broken or already in bits



## bonez59 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hello, after Hks Dogbox broke or in bits, or what bits have you got? 
Would need to know really if its a 001 or 002 Box
im sure there are plenty slung in the shed as people pissed off with them lol

many thanks Ian


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

I have a HKS 6 Speed DogBox, new dog rings will come with it and a triple plate clutch

its not broken, its complete with transfer case that I will be putting up for sale


----------

